# Memorial Day Weekend fishing



## fish devil (May 27, 2014)

:twisted: Here' a few from South Jersey(Cumberland County) The lures....Manns 1-, PTL 6" lizard, chatterbait. Conditions were muddy on both lakes.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 28, 2014)

Nice :beer:


----------



## Abraham (May 28, 2014)

You did much better than us

15 limb lines and 4 hours of pole fishing between my friend and I yielded one measly cat.




We put her in the pond my friend just had dug out so maybe we'll catch her grandchildren for years to come


----------

